# New Snow Deflector Installed



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a new snow deflector installed, Trial run tonight. payup

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1205323#post1205323


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

You are going to like that... I've had two older MInute Mounts on a 90 and 93 YJ's, same deflector and composite edge. When that edge wears down bolt a steel edge over it. That deflector gives you alot more surface to push with in the deep powder. You could have really used that on the 26th. Both those plows were indestructable even though they don't trip like most conventional blades. How many drives do you do up that way and what towns? I have quite a few customers up that way but all my plow work is out here in Lebanon, thay are always asking for recommendations. I used to plow in Chatham in the mid/late 90's. Used to do Corpus Cristie church, the Presb. chuch next door, and the Chatham Club...all on Southern...worked for Brian Feeley back then.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

ppandr;1205713 said:


> You are going to like that... I've had two older MInute Mounts on a 90 and 93 YJ's, same deflector and composite edge. When that edge wears down bolt a steel edge over it. That deflector gives you alot more surface to push with in the deep powder. You could have really used that on the 26th. Both those plows were indestructable even though they don't trip like most conventional blades. How many drives do you do up that way and what towns? I have quite a few customers up that way but all my plow work is out here in Lebanon, thay are always asking for recommendations. I used to plow in Chatham in the mid/late 90's. Used to do Corpus Cristie church, the Presb. chuch next door, and the Chatham Club...all on Southern...worked for Brian Feeley back then.


Hi, I have about 42 accounts mostly in short hills, one lot in Union for me and my Jeep. Yeah the last storm the storm on 12/26 the snow was going over the top of the plow, was annoying had to redue stuff. A friends father has this deflector (the only one fisher makes for this model) he loves his, so I wen for it. I just had the plow serviced and the deflector installed. First trial will be tonight. Might have to lower plow a tad when driving at night to unblock the lights. Looking forward to seeing it work. I think it will help a lot.

I bought my bike out in Lebanon The victory dealer on I think its main street.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks sweet Ken, ball park what did that run? How did it work out this night/morning? Any videos coming?


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

BigDBoots;1206393 said:


> Looks sweet Ken, ball park what did that run? How did it work out this night/morning? Any videos coming?


The deflector was $140.00, I have lots of videos posted under storm pictures and the are two sub groups both say Millburn/Short Hills, NJ videos with different dates. Deflector has been used on last storm, works great, now I need wings,LOL to keep the snow in and stop it from sneaking out the sides, LOL they dont make wings for my plow I asked. LOL


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Ken, I have watched a bunch of your videos, I think everyone appreciates you posting them. Thank you for telling me the $, did you get it at Shaws Garage? From you eyeing it up, would it work on a Meyer 6.6? My buddy does any welding for me, when I asked him what he thought about wings, he replied "Anything is possible" and just laughed. It may be a summer project of mine as well. Already made a first pass on my drives, best of luck this storm 
~BigDBoots~


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Ken looks swet as usuall from you
i know where tha victory dealer is i went to the grand opening yrs back .
i had a harley with 120 ci motor 150hp/150tq. 
i just sold it to the guy who built the motor for me 
bike would run low 10 sec in the 1/4 at e-town. 
question can you put custom wings on that fisher plow???


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Wing would be tough with the bottom trip edge. On the other hand we did experiment with a wing that we fabbed that attached to the top half on the blade so we could "wing back" the piles as we went along. It actually work well but could only use it one side and you had to put it on when you got to the account.

Sidenote, I painted the back of the deflectors black. This way is reflected less when it was not snow covered.

The Victory dealer is right behing Lebanon Plaza, which is one of my commercials.


----------

